
Toblerone gets more gappy, but its fans are not happy - f_allwein
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/nov/08/toblerone-gets-more-gappy-but-its-fans-are-not-happy
======
benjyclay
Genuinely Outraged by this.

~~~
f_allwein
Interesting lesson definitely, about branding vs cost cutting as well as about
communication...

